# thurs nitetipsico shower and fish club



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep it rained on us again.........Light crew..just the 4 of us Dr wink, Gillgitter, walleye wench and myself..tipsico proved to b quite the challenge..lake had just been chemically treated(copper sulfate, and dim// dimenone or sumpin)this was the first day the chemical was to have been at exceptable levels....catch was numerous small gills..monster 11 inch northern..hah...several undersize largemouth and one redear measuring 10 inches........no winner among us..but on the bright side the Dr. got to ride in fiberglass(thanks to Gillgitter).........weather was quite humid before and after the rain..wind was light..surface temp was 74.7 to 75.3..most of the evening was overcast..tried all levels and all kinds of lures and bait..the bite, that we did have seemed to b shallow..approx 5 foot depths in the weeds..quite a muddy ride to the launch, but the launch itself was good,plenty of depth(i have seen it where it was a chore to launch)...couldn't say that any bait outfished any other..noticed a couple other fisherman out..with no results any better than ours........on to the next!!!!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I trying to come up with some words to reflect or fishing prowess.


Ptthhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!

Is all I can think of.......... We need :help: 

What a bunch of sorry butts we are! LOL

Doug


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm starting to think I may have some sort of jinx, this is getting ridiculas.  
Our luck has to change and soon, I'm tired of picking the lake. :16suspect 
Someone else can do it for next week mabey that will do it, cause if I do I'm gonna pick one we already did,(my home lake) but I think we will save it for later, when I really need the money  

We need some real fishermen to show us how its done, I know they are out there, we know your out there, we read your posts, see your photo's :yikes: 

Or is it your to tight,  don't like meeting new people, to cool  to hang with loosers. If thats the case, we do understand.

We will swear to secrecy, you won't have to kill us if you tell us  

Open to suggestions

We could start a drinking club


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

So, is the competition for the biggest walleye? I've been thinking of trying
to join in. These little lakes are much nicer for my little rowboat than Erie,
especially lately.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

The competition is for the biggest legal fish, the original concept was 5 bucks in the kitty for the fisherman that show up, biggest fish takes the kitty.

Never worked out that way, well nobody ever took the money yet a couple times we had a winner but declined the money just to retain the bragging rights.
Although no one has ever slayed them to really brag anyways, but we gave them credit. This has been for fun, fish a different lake every week, get some people together, get some exposeure to lakes mayby you haven't fished before and give em a try.

We have hit some lakes that have walleyes, even caught one to prove it. all inland lakes.
Even if you don't want to haul your boat we usually have room for others.
You may want to send a pm to Gillgetter, he lives in Canton, or Shametamer he comes from Plymouth. Heck your practically neighbors.

C'mon out, even if we don't catch any fish we can talk about birdhunt'n, dogs etc. I think your were raised in NE mich & I've been hunting B.C., Hubbard Lk, Ossineke, Alpena area since I was old enough to deer hunt.

Wally


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

drwink said:


> C'mon out, even if we don't catch any fish we can talk about birdhunt'n, dogs etc. I think your were raised in NE mich & I've been hunting B.C., Hubbard Lk, Ossineke, Alpena area since I was old enough to deer hunt.
> 
> Wally


I'm gonna try to make it out next week. 

Yep, I grew up in Hubbard Lake (near Chippewa Hills path) have hunted the
area all my life.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

anybody that grew up in hubbard lake is practically a 'pro' fisherman! if you can catch those suspended eyes there in summer,i'm sure u can limit out on all these 'easy' little lakes!  Hey Doug, if you're worried about the drive,(sat the 26th) you can ride out with me.......Wench won't be going..as much as she loves to fish..she loves the O.T. pay more...lol


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

shametamer said:


> anybody that grew up in hubbard lake is practically a 'pro' fisherman! if you can catch those suspended eyes there in summer,i'm sure u can limit out on all these 'easy' little lakes!  Hey Doug, if you're worried about the drive,(sat the 26th) you can ride out with me.......Wench won't be going..as much as she loves to fish..she loves the O.T. pay more...lol


Well, I'm out there. Never actually fished the lake from a boat. Lots of ice
fishing and some shore fishing for pike, but we never owned a boat. I grew 
up stream fishing with my grandfather. I spent more hours than I can count
on the Thunder Bay River between Ninth Street and the marina. Back in 
the day, we could get a cooler of eyes in the summer that would give Erie a
good run for the money, and usually in less than an hour.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Boy, i can believe that! right now in Thunder bay they are puttin limits together that would make the pro's jealous.....one old friend(from down hillman way) said he took 39 lbs one night last week.so i can bet the river would b great at the right time,right spot....Ah,"back in the day"..don't get me started on that...LOL..................Did you ever know a fella named Carroll Reed? He's an old old friend, I kinda lost track of him,he used to live in an A frame on south shore....


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

shametamer said:


> Boy, i can believe that! right now in Thunder bay they are puttin limits together that would make the pro's jealous.....one old friend(from down hillman way) said he took 39 lbs one night last week.so i can bet the river would b great at the right time,right spot....Ah,"back in the day"..don't get me started on that...LOL..................Did you ever know a fella named Carroll Reed? He's an old old friend, I kinda lost track of him,he used to live in an A frame on south shore....


Yeah, we used to fill our coolers in short time. Usually was best when the 
alewives were in so thick they were bouncing off your legs and getting 
snagged on your hooks. 

The name doesn't ring a bell. We mainly stuck to the North side and for ice
fishing went out from the ramp by Smokies Bar.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

you all come up here and we'll troll that little lake for walleyes  Oh and by the way ozzgood has been taking pics and not posting them! he said he has a cool picture of me with a bass in the pouring rain at hi-land and he didn't post it. Lets see it! and those ones from Cr___ked too.


----------

